# Betta getting stuck on plants



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

I've got plastic plants in my betta Kiro's bowl.
They are fairly long so part of it rests on the top. Sometimes Kiro will try and swim over them so then he gets stuck and lays there until I move the plants.
I am going to get a different plant next time I go to the pet store.

I am leaving for the weekend and I'm worried that when I'm gone he'll get stuck. Should I take out the plants or will this freak him out?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I would get him some silk plants. Bettas usually don't do well with plastic plants unless you've got a big tank.


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

alright, I'll see if they have any.

Should I take it out though? xP


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

If you're scared about it being there, then yes. He should be okay without it.


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

ok, thanks.


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

Just be careful; sharp pointy ends on plastic plant can ruin a betta fish's tail. If I want to get plastic plants, I try and get the ones with big flat leaves. I tend to avoid any that has long and pointed leaves. 

Before I stick them in the tank, I go over it and trim off any plastic bits that might be potentially dangerous.

:S Betta fish's fins are really fragile so it's best to just take that little extra precaution, especially since they like resting against plants a lot. If their fins tear, you can run the risk of them getting infected with bacteria and receive fin rot.


----------



## bubs128 (Jul 30, 2009)

i would take it out. I just recently took out my plastic plant and replaced it with a silk one. You should get one too. Or a real plant is good too. With the plastic plants it could rip your Betta's fins so i would take it out.


----------

